# The strongest legal prohormone available!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

THE STRONGEST LEGAL PROHORMONE AVAILABLE! 1-ANDRO Rx??? PRO-HORMONE 1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one 1-ANDRO RX SPECIAL (Buy 3, Get 1 FREE!) Increases Lean Muscle Mass Increases Strength Converts to 1-Testosterone 7 X the Anabolic Potency of Testosterone Pharmaceutical Grade 1-Androsterone Does Not Convert to Estrogen or DHT No Bloating or Water Retention The pro-hormone 1-Androsterone (aka 1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one) [...]

*Read More...*


----------

